# Error starting sims2 Box with red circle and x



## mdmbttrfly1 (Mar 23, 2007)

I have had the sims 2 now for over a year and just recently started having a really odd thing happen. I have all the expansion packs. Game has been playing fine until about a month ago, I have had to uninstall and reinstall several times to see if this will fix my error. I insert my cd into my drive and it acts like it is going to load the game but after a few secons a blue box comes up with

The Sims 2 X
a red Circle with an X in the middle

OK

Can someone tell me what this means and what can I do with out having to uninstall my game and start all over.


----------



## Lexo (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi!

I have been playing TS2 since it came out and the problem may be related to the Custom Content you added. Sometimes if you add a lot at any given time, you'll need to delete the "Groups.cache" file. You can find this in My Documents/EA Games/The Sims 2. It's in the same directory you find your downloads folder, near the bottom. It is safe to delete this file. It will regenerate itself. I have a lot of custom content downloads and when I was initially adding things, I encountered this on several occasions. I delete it everytime I add new content, now. 

This should work for you. I don't know that it has ever happened to people who don't use custom content, but it is possible, I suppose. I hope it works. :up:


----------



## Iluvthesims (Jul 28, 2008)

That same thing is happening to me (the red x thing) but i havent ever played it on my computer before, i tried deleting that file but it didnt work. Do you have any ideas?


----------

